# Disabling TPMS (Tire pressure Monitoring system)



## Bender 2716057 (Apr 27, 2010)

First post here for this forum... I did a search and found this question posted 5 years ago but with no answers.

I just bought an 05 Pathfinder SE and it came with brand new studded winter tires... well even here in Canada, we have a few months without snow and rather than mounting and dismounting tires on aluminum rims, I want to pick up another set (maybe chrome) and mount some summers on. I am not sure how the Pathfinder works, but my brother-in-laws car flashes a large red warning light continuously all the while his aftermarket rims are on. I want to avoid this without the added cost of a second set of sensors. Is it possible to disable the TPMS? I am an avid maintainer and check my tires monthly. I have also heard of some people mounting their stems and sensors in a pressurized pipe and tossing it in their trunk... not really what I want... Any ideas?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

As far as I know, only dealer can reprogram the TPMS and due to legal reasons they probably won't do it anyway. Those sensors are way too expensive and even if you got 4 new ones, every time you change your tires you still have to take it back to the dealer for them to re-register the sensors as only 4 can be registered at a time and this will again cost you more. Other alternatives, use some black tape or similar and block off the light or open up the guage and rip off the LED for the TPMS!!!

There are some Nissan Techs on site here maybe they know of some workaround for this.


----------



## Nissan_Junkie (Feb 2, 2008)

*Nissan TPMS*

A functional TPMS would be helpfull to detect a slow tire leak.
However to keep updating the system at the Nissan dealer is just too much.
.
I would go along with the "*Black Tape*" solution.
.


----------



## ntech (Apr 13, 2010)

Put them in the spare tire, literally!


----------



## kevster (May 11, 2010)

i removed mine from my 08 Pathy and I used the black tape over the light. I just took a nickle and trace cut the tape to a nice circle, peel and stick, DONE! Not a bad idea installing them in the spare tire, just if you ever use the spare tire.... they would get beat to death.


----------



## frenchie2 (Nov 8, 2010)

Having some experience with TPMS here is how the TPMS sensor works.... The electronic device compares the difference between the pressure inside the tire and the outside atmosphere through the valve stem. when the computer notices all the sensors do not match each other it set off the tire service light.
When this happens all the tires need to be checked for the same pressure including the one in the trunk.
Throwing the units in a tire like the spare would not work.
Easier to buy a spare set of sensors - aftermarket ones cost approx 60 bucks each.
Tape over the light works also but a service code ignored too long will set off other codes in the on board computer.


----------

